# HELP with a middle name to go with kian plz



## loz27

hi all, 

we have decided on the name kian for our son but would like opinions/help on middle name to go with it. 

i do like; 

kian luke 
kian alexander 

any opinions on these names or additional suggestions welcome.

thanks in advance


----------



## Dragonfly

Joseph
Andrew
David


----------



## RubyRainbows

I like it paired with a longer middle name than Luke -- Kian Alexander sounds great! :thumbup:

Kian Michael
Kian James
Kian Riley
Kian Joseph
Kian Christopher
Kian Tyler
Kian Josiah
Kian Gabriel
Kian Matthew

How about Kian Lucas?


----------



## Dragonfly

Lee


----------



## loz27

RubyRainbows said:


> I like it paired with a longer middle name than Luke -- Kian Alexander sounds great! :thumbup:
> 
> Kian Michael
> Kian James
> Kian Riley
> Kian Joseph
> Kian Christopher
> Kian Tyler
> Kian Josiah
> Kian Gabriel
> Kian Matthew
> 
> How about Kian Lucas?


i do quite like kian lucas but oh not so keen. i like kian tyler and kian riley too.


----------



## CedarWood

I think Alexander or Tyler sound good with Kian:thumbup:


----------



## odd_socks

*Tyler is a good one 
Lee
Bailey
Maddox*


----------



## SammieGrace

I think Kian James is nice


----------



## loz27

odd_socks said:


> *Tyler is a good one
> Lee
> Bailey
> Maddox*


Im leaning towards kian tyler now, think it sounds lovely but also kian maddox is nice too,
Decisions, decisions lol.


----------



## KiansMummy

My little man is Kian Joseph James xx


----------



## Kimboowee

Kian James sounds good!


----------

